# Jewelry making



## jade

Anyone else do any jewelry making? I've been on sort of a beading kick lately. I'd love to see what other people are doing. Anyon have any jewelry projects they are working on? Anyone have any pictures to post?


----------



## Panda

I haven't done it in a while, but i used to quite a bit.


----------



## copper

For christmas i made my friends matching earring and bracelet sets.


----------



## hippietoad

Hello  
Yeah, I make seaglass jewelry. Not the faux stuff.
Where I live, I have the joy of beachcombing and finding
seaglass just lying there. It's a great way to relax.
I think I can figure how to post a photo. Here goes


----------



## Cathy8

I love it, Hippietoad!!


I've done a little beading here and there. Mostly just for personal use and gifts for friends.


----------



## dragonfly princess

*jewelry*

hey there, I also make jewelry.  I have sold quite a few peices and people have asked me to make a website and put together business cards.  Guess I will.  I will try and get some pics up here


----------



## Karina

I love making jewelry. I've done quite a bit with beading, but most of the stuff I make ends up breaking. I don't know if the string i'm using or the way I tie it off, but they usually only end up lasting a couple of wearings. I ave been successful with earrings on a few occassions.


----------



## Krickett

Karina, are you using a string like embrodery thread or close to it? If so and you are beading with glass beads the beads will eventually cut the string. I have used the beading wire, but then you ahve to mess with the crimps to keep it together. I have also used fishing string like an 8-12 Lb test. Just tie it and use some jewlery glue on it and run the ends though a few beads and cut.
I need to take some pics of my things and get them on my pc so I can post them. My fiancee's mother is a seamstress and we are in the SCA--Society for Creative Anacronisms and we do reinactments for the Medieval time period. She does the clothing and some leather work belts, pouches. quivers and the sort. Then she decided to venture into jewlery making and took me to a class with her and I like it. Havent made many htings, but the ones I have made I am proud of and think they look nice. Anyway just an idea about the thread and fishing string. They say that Fireline is good for beading.


Krickett


----------



## lilly

i haven't done any for the longest time!!...

love that piece *hiipietoad*...it's beautiful...i love all things earthy and gifts from the sea...have a tale to go with them aswell..


----------



## Laurie

I really like your necklace too especially when you can collect something in your own are that is that pretty.

Laurie


----------



## anhoki

Without promoting my shop you can look at my Etsy AND scan my Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anhoki/


----------



## Tabitha

There is nothing wrong with promoting your shop. We all do it in our siggies & in our avatars.


----------



## Lexi

Hippietoad- That necklace is fantastic! It is so lovely! 

I make jewelry also. I love seed bead weaving so that is what I do primarily but I am just getting hooked on wire work too. I LOVE to bead!


----------



## lollil

Hippietoad that is just beautiful!!


----------



## steelsy

thats lovely my mum has just started to get into making her own jewellery and I've helped her out a bit and I must admit I'm getting quite hooked on it too! lol!x


----------



## Hippydippymom

I make jewelry, fuse glass, lampwork and all kinds of cool, funky stuff.


----------



## soapykaz

*Making (and Selling) Jewellery*



			
				Hippydippymom said:
			
		

> I make jewelry, fuse glass, lampwork and all kinds of cool, funky stuff.



Hi, have you looked at the US site www.etsy.com for a place to sell your creations?  It's cheap to run and easy to navigate.  Nice looking and high quality website.  I sell my beaded, gemstone and polymer clay stuff on there.  I'm trying to teach myself how to make soap, which is how I came across this forum.  Best wishes, Soapykaz (from Cornwall, UK).


----------



## metalicious

I make bubble jewelry if you're interested in checking it out.  Go to http:..www.metalicious.etsy.com


----------



## soapykaz

*Hand-Made Jewellery - New Photos*

Hi, have you looked at the US site www.etsy.com for a place to sell your creations?  It's cheap to run and easy to navigate.  Nice looking and high quality website.  I sell my beaded, gemstone and polymer clay stuff on there.  Best wishes, Soapykaz (Cornwall, UK).[/quote]

Silly me - I didn't add my Etsy shop name: *http://www.beautifulandbeaded.etsy.com*

See the attached photos for a little sample of my stuff.  Please check out my shop - and be sure to look in the Clearance Sale section, as I frequently tidy up, reduce prices and move things into Clearance Sale.  Lots of necklaces for $5 each, and earrings for $1.  Free postage for second items (including to the US).

Best wishes,
Soapykaz
Cornwall, UK


----------



## farmgirl

I LOVE making jewelry.  I have 3 kilns and fuse the glass myself...
http://www.designsbymolly.bravehost.com
http://www.designsbymolly.etsy.com


----------



## pepperi27

Wow you guys have some awesome stuff! My jewelry pieces are boring LOL I did post some a few months back in the photo gallery. Now I have another addiction I so want to learn to make resin pendants! Maybe after tax season I will buy some supplies and learn. I'm very excited about it as i love to learn new things. My latest addiction has been wire wrap rings. I've gotten good at making the lesser grade gauges but want to learn 18 or 16 which I know will take quite some time. I don't mind cause its so much fun!


----------



## wildmagic

I make resin and plastic jewelry with my own graphic designs. It's been a lot of fun mixing the two!


----------

